# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Active Session sous CF9

## sebnantes

Bonjour, 

J'aurais besoin d'une petite explication sur les actives sessions que l'on peut trouver sous CF9. Je connais le principe des sessions mais vu la problmatique qui m'arrive, je m'interroge sur ceux ce que c'est dans CF9. A quoi cela correspond donc ? 

Dans mon cas, j'ai pu constater qu'il y avait 140 sessions pour 40 utilisateurs. Donc je ne pense pas que cela soit pour un utilisateur, une session. 

Merci d'avance pour vos rponses

----------


## jowo

Bonjour,

Une explication (  prouver ) est qu'un utilisateur interdit les cookies et qu' chaque accs, CF9 cre un session.

Avez-vous une seule dclaration de "Application.cfm"?

----------


## sebnantes

Bonjour, 

Merci pour votre rponse. Je ne peux hlas rpondre  votre question car il s'agit d'un progiciel qui utilise CF9. J'ai quelques problmes avec celui-ci et en regardant le monitoring de CF9, j'ai constat ce problme de sessions par hasard.

Il semblerait qu'il y ait un soucis de gestion sur ce point.

Je vous remercie.

----------

